# Firmware 1.50 for EOS R5, R6, and 1.60 for 1DX III for enhanced AF



## AlanF (Nov 16, 2021)

Users are now able to select “vehicles” as the main subject. Inheriting this ability from the EOS R3, the cameras can track racing cars and bikes. The update also enhances the overall AF tracking of people, with improved eye and face detection even when the subject is wearing a mask, as well as adding body detection. Strengthening detection within the EOS-1D X Mark III for winter sports, the firmware provides improved head detection for subjects wearing goggles and helmets.

For professional photographers, their camera needs to operate as an extension of them, with seamless and intuitive functionality to help them capture the shot. This upgrade gives EOS R5 and EOS R6 owners the ability to set a custom white balance in Live View, streamlining manual white balance control. Across all models, the firmware ensures that photographers aren’t able to mistakenly transfer files by pressing the multi-controller when "Transfer with SET" is set for FTP transfer. Previously, the EOS-1D X Mark III employed separate buttons for voice memo and image rating, but with newly added settings users can use one button to do both functions simultaneously.

As the RF lens range continues to grow, photographers are able to unlock new possibilities with their cameras. Thanks to this latest update, the EOS R5 is now compatible with Canon's EOS VR SYSTEM and the RF 5.2mm F2.8L DUAL FISHEYE lens, enabling content creators to easily capture immersive footage for virtual reality. The update also offers full-time manual support for the RF 70-200mm F4L IS USM, even if AF is selected.

The EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III firmware updates will be available to download from 2 December 2021 from the Canon support website.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 16, 2021)

I hope FTM for the RF100L Macro comes soon as well. It is very confusing that the RF100-500 and RF100 behave very differently when turning the manual focus ring.


----------

